# 1/2 Ton Trucks With Plows Thread



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I started this thread for people that have 1/2 to trucks with plows on them. So post pics of you 1/2 ton trucks with plows hear.

This is my 2010 Toyota Tundra Double Cab with a 7.5' Fisher SD plow.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Hear are some pics of Toyota Tundras with 7.5' Fisher plows on them. I found these on the Inerrnet.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Mercer I heard you can get those with 4.30s, did yours come with them?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

My old truck. 96 Gmc Sierra


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

how much does the front of the yota drop....looks like close to 1 inch or so.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*1/2 ton p/u*









Sorry it's dirty. I will include a summer shot.


----------



## zutecht (Jun 26, 2009)

*1995 ram 1500 (boss 7,6 superduty)*



























Notice most of tail light in the second two pictures haha.
The truck handles great with the plow and pushes very well.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Isnt the Tundra 3/4 ton?


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

no....did you think the tacoma was a 1/2 ton...haha.


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;959395 said:


> Isnt the Tundra 3/4 ton?


I thought that too. My brothers has the same front and rear gvwr as my 97 2500.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

asia is screwing with us i think. it would be easier if they called it a tundra 1/2 ton or a tundra 1500


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

*2000 Ford F-150 SuperCab 4x4 5.4L triton*

*no its not a snowbear or a baby plow......... full hydraulic Frontline plow.*


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Deerewashed;959398 said:


> no....did you think the tacoma was a 1/2 ton...haha.


Welcome to plowsite, jacka**.

No I didnt think the Tacoma was a 1/2 ton. Nor is that funny.. And Im sure they make a 3/4 ton Tundra.


----------



## MNSnowplower (Feb 9, 2005)

Here are a couple pictures of my 2001 F150 Supercrew with a Sno Way ST90.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

didnt mean to start something. if they do make a 3/4 ton tundra. i am going to buy one. i have always thought they were to small. thanks for the info then. i love yotas.


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

My half ton F-150.


















And a clean shot


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Deerewashed;959454 said:


> didnt mean to start something. if they do make a 3/4 ton tundra. i am going to buy one. i have always thought they were to small. thanks for the info then. i love yotas.


Small? Tundra's are as big as my bosses 08 2500. A HD version is in the works. I figure this Tundra is a 3/4 ton in the 1/2 ton class. Call me crazy but I'd buy a new Tundra before a new Chevy or Ford. I really like the TRD ones 

My half ton is in my signature


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*gmc/fisher*

00 GMC sierra short bed w/ 7 1/2ft fisher RD


----------



## TJ Fed (Dec 15, 2009)

Heres my 2000 Silverado with my Boss Superduty 7.6

























The truck plows great with this plow I have yet to touch 4wd in it while plowing and ive got 650 lbs in it right now for ballast


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

I gotta buddy with a pickup almost identical to that, stepside and its an 03. How does it do for plowing? Short frames nice


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

zutecht;959356 said:


> Notice most of tail light in the second two pictures haha.
> The truck handles great with the plow and pushes very well.


_*did ya hit a snowbank?? *_


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*...*

For driveways you cant beat a short bed i can spin right around in driveways without a problem, it also has done its fair share of commercial lots and it will keep up with a one ton.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Here's a couple. '95 Chevy with 7'-6" Western and '01 Ram with 8'-0" Western.


----------



## zutecht (Jun 26, 2009)

xll_VIPER_llx;959575 said:


> _*did ya hit a snowbank?? *_


Nope corner of a mail box the mail box is ok. That was just a start to my problems in that storm.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

zutecht;959608 said:


> Nope corner of a mail box the mail box is ok. That was just a start to my problems in that storm.


_* Well they have ice road truckers on t.v. so maybe they should make a t.v. show about plow drivers...... imagine the storys!:laughing:*_


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

here is my 95 tahoe 7.5 western


----------



## Menghi08F150LT (Dec 22, 2009)

Here's my 2008 F150 scab with a Fisher HTS plow.









Just bought a Fisher 1000 spreader for it today


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey GMCSIERRA1500, I will spin circles around you with my quadrasteer. Nice truck though. We have 4 short bed trucks for driveways and we LOVE them. But nothing beats the quadrasteer.


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

*I can't figure it out*

Here is the link to the thread I started when I finished my 02 Dodge Ram 1500 with a 7.6 fisher
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83391


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

My 93 GMC z71 Stepside...not plowing this year do to me getting a new truck and the motor needs work...hopefully this summer i'll be able to restore her back to its former glory.


----------



## zutecht (Jun 26, 2009)

xll_VIPER_llx;959615 said:


> _* Well they have ice road truckers on t.v. so maybe they should make a t.v. show about plow drivers...... imagine the storys!:laughing:*_


Ya the storys would be endless haha. I dont know if it would ever beat ax men though haha. Bottom line would be lots of swear words and snow wesport


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You plow snow... that could be a show! A show about nothing. Like when we were waiting for chinese...


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

*nice a member not to far from me! you trying to say you have no snow in erin? i just came back from elora and they got lots.*


----------



## leepotter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

Mr.Markus;960227 said:


> You plow snow... that could be a show! A show about nothing. Like when we were waiting for chinese...


_*or maybe they dont deliver chinese in erin:laughing:*_


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Here's mine.....

Post #19 http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=82343


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Nothing in Elora either (compared to last season) Gotta house there. Mostly salting this year.
I was going to Guelph this morning (but I'm feeling much better now.) Need to look at tools at Home Depot.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;959218 said:


> My old truck. 96 Gmc Sierra


That is one of the best trucks GM made IMO.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

Mr.Markus;960325 said:


> Nothing in Elora either (compared to last season) Gotta house there. Mostly salting this year.
> I was going to Guelph this morning (but I'm feeling much better now.) Need to look at tools at Home Depot.


_*i was just up in elora at wellington rd 18 at wellington maufacturing and everything was snow covered there! *_


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

xll_VIPER_llx;960471 said:


> _*i was just up in elora at wellington rd 18 at wellington maufacturing and everything was snow covered there! *_


They must not plow their lot. I was out salting on Tues. morning been sitting on my [email protected]# since. My lots are dry.


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

Dont get me wrong tundras are really nice trucks but they aren't 3/4 ton trucks it's a 1/2 ton truck, the last I looked a tundra had a 7k gvw and most 3/4 ton are 9k or more. If they only made a 1 ton tundra, there would be a line at the dealership.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here is mine.


----------



## dzrick (Aug 22, 2007)

Here's a couple of my '88


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Heres my 96 with an 8 foot Unimount. Who said the 1/2 tons cant plow. I bought it used and have the ultra mount on my truck with the ultra to uni adapter. I dont think its too bad of a set up. I just turned 18 January 11th. I repainted the plow and that thread is http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83031

Sorry don't have many pics of it with the plow.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Where in N. IL are you Drew?


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Mark13;960597 said:


> Where in N. IL are you Drew?


Fulton IL. About 40 minutes north of the Quad Cities and right across the river from Clinton, IA


----------



## 80sturgisrider (Dec 23, 2008)

Where's the 1/2 tons that broke in half??!!! I have seen a couple of pics and a video somewhere.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Heres a picture of my 03 chevy 1500. 7.5 meyer plow and snow ex spreader. 148,000miles.wesport


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

80sturgisrider;960779 said:


> Where's the 1/2 tons that broke in half??!!! I have seen a couple of pics and a video somewhere.


* heres some!!!!!!! can ya see a trend here??:laughing:
























*


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

hmmmmm................ i dont think ive ever seen a dump bed work like that...... those must have been gm prototypes that never caught on....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

xll_VIPER_llx;960936 said:


>


Going by those 2, I say poor lift placement is the cause. Neither of them have the lift supporting anything behind the cab and it's obvious they both have weight in the back.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

xll_VIPER_llx;960936 said:


> * heres some!!!!!!! can ya see a trend here??:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any pictures of that happening to a 3/4 or 1 ton truck?


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Mark, I like your truck but I gotta say, in that second pic, it looks like a an insect with all sorts of feelers on it.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

Mark13;961150 said:


> Going by those 2, I say poor lift placement is the cause. Neither of them have the lift supporting anything behind the cab and it's obvious they both have weight in the back.


*Somebody would to have been an idiot to only support the cab of these trucks and not the beds if they were lifting it......... to my latest understanding though the pictures shown is where the trucks were taken to be partially lifted to examine the cause of them bending and not the lift being the cause.*


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

if for some reason you were gonna put those first to on a lift, and if for some reason you only put the lift under the cab, wouldnt the trucks just tip backwards and not do any damage? i dont know, but do those lfts bolt or clamp to the truck frames? if so, wouldnt that much wieght twist the lift and not the truck frame?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

farmerkev;961251 said:


> Mark, I like your truck but I gotta say, in that second pic, it looks like a an insect with all sorts of feelers on it.


Ya, it has plenty of things sticking off it. 2 cb whips, radio antenna, then 4 plow markers.



xll_VIPER_llx;961308 said:


> *Somebody would to have been an idiot to only support the cab of these trucks and not the beds if they were lifting it......... to my latest understanding though the pictures shown is where the trucks were taken to be partially lifted to examine the cause of them bending and not the lift being the cause.*


I'd agree that whoever racked those trucks is an idiot if they tried to pick the trucks up like that. I have no info other then what I can see in the pictures which is why I said poor lift placement was the reason the frame were bending.



farmer101;961513 said:


> if for some reason you were gonna put those first to on a lift, and if for some reason you only put the lift under the cab, wouldnt the trucks just tip backwards and not do any damage? i dont know, but do those lfts bolt or clamp to the truck frames? if so, wouldnt that much wieght twist the lift and not the truck frame?


In theory Yes, the trucks should have just tipped backwards and lifted the front of the vehicle off the lift. But if the rear supports for the lift were in the right spot it may have buckled the frame where the rear pads for the lift were and caused the frame to bend there.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hmm. All chevys breakin in half. lol. and i seriously doubt that rail road truck is a half ton.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Drew2010;962673 said:


> Hmm. All chevys breakin in half. lol. and i seriously doubt that rail road truck is a half ton.


The RR truck is a light duty 2500. Basically a glorified half ton with an extra 1,000lbs added to the GVWR.


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Here is my '96 k1500 with 7'6" Western w/wings without the buyers on. 
My young cousin was videotaping.






or


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

My 91 F-150


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Fords? : Especially older ones...
Manual Hubs?
Ugly Body Styles?
No options?
Loose Front Ends? 
This is all out of fun....I do like Fords....I like Chevy's more...and can't stand Dodges. 
Wish Toyota would come out with a 3/4 ton or 1 ton. 

A man pulls up next to a girl walking home from school and said: "If you get in, I'll give you a Lollypop."
The girl kept on walking and the man said: "If you get in I'll give you two Lollypops."
The girl kept her eyes on the sidewalk and continued walking. The man said: "Get in and I'll give you a whole bag of Lollypops."
Finally, the girl turned and said: "Look Dad, You bought the FORD, You ride in it!!!"


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

ConnorExum;961156 said:


> Do you have any pictures of that happening to a 3/4 or 1 ton truck?


I used to drive one of these but it was on an 85 F350 chassis.I don`t know how many times people would stop and yell over to me that the truck was breaking in 2.


----------



## Clevername (Oct 5, 2009)

My 1998 K1500 w/ Western Unimount


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

tuna;962801 said:


> I used to drive one of these but it was on an 85 F350 chassis.I don`t know how many times people would stop and yell over to me that the truck was breaking in 2.


I just wanted to see a photo of a bigger breaking in half from overloading actually...


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Clevername;972424 said:


> My 1998 K1500 w/ Western Unimount


You have the doppelganger of my Pops truck, including the rust under the extended cab... I wonder if that is a common place for the truck to rust out and why??? What is happening with the under-body splash does it hit that area more than any other region of the truck??


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

here's my 01 Dodge 1500 and 88 GMC K1500


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

tuna;962801 said:


> I used to drive one of these but it was on an 85 F350 chassis.I don`t know how many times people would stop and yell over to me that the truck was breaking in 2.


a friend had a 89 ford with a landall on it and can't belive they made them that way


----------



## Clevername (Oct 5, 2009)

ConnorExum;972519 said:


> You have the doppelganger of my Pops truck, including the rust under the extended cab... I wonder if that is a common place for the truck to rust out and why??? What is happening with the under-body splash does it hit that area more than any other region of the truck??


My dads 2001 is the same way - almost worse.

From my understanding - its due to poor body panel design. It was a major problem with the Pre 87 trucks but apparantly they have yet to figure out how to keep a truck from rusting out in less then 6 years.....

I also hear they are having under carriage issues on newer trucks. Somethign to do with the wax coating they are applying not holding up for more then a year. I have heard of individuals sueing Chevy over this because they 2007 trucks are allready seeing extensive corrosion damage.....

The rest of my truck is in great shape - except for the rocker panels. I hope to get it repaired and keep the truck going for another few years.....


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

doo-man, I LOVE that 88!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I dont see any Vplows in here on half tons...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Toyota Tundra with a 7.5' Fisher SD.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

gmcsierra1500;959576 said:


> For driveways you cant beat a short bed i can spin right around in driveways without a problem, it also has done its fair share of commercial lots and it will keep up with a one ton.


How many miles your GMC got? I love that style with the reg cab. Need to find one like that!


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

Just turned 136k, I love my truck but im starting to out grow its capabilities, id say i would sell it to you but its worth way more to me than i could sell it for


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Haha, how much would you do without the plow just for fun...? I would have to get a Boss on there!! lol


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

2008 ram with western wideout


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

*95 dodge ram 1500*

2010 dure trak 16
2010 meyer lotpro
2500 v10 front coil springs
air lift bags rear
2010 salt dogg 1 yarder vbox
dual battrey 120 amp alterntor


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

*A few different ones*

The Hummer wasn't mine


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

YardMedic;1046353 said:


> The Hummer wasn't mine


What year is the GMC 1500?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

my gmc 1500


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;1046375 said:


> What year is the GMC 1500?


looks like a 92 or 93 to me


----------

